# [pulse] deinstallation complete (résolu)

## ayame99

Bonjour,

            Je souhaite enlever complètement pulse de mon système mais je me heurte à un drôle de problème.J ai essaye de suivre ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-876357-start-0.html

mais quand je fais 

```
emerge -uDNavt world 
```

j obtient 

```
shibusen ayame # emerge -uDNavt world 

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

pourtant j ai bien  -pulseaudio dans mon make.conf

J ai essayé 

```

shibusen ayame # emerge --depclean pulseaudio

Calculating dependencies... done!

  media-sound/pulseaudio-2.1-r1 pulled in by:

    media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7046 requires >=media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9

    media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27 requires media-sound/pulseaudio

```

Donc je vois bien que media-libs/libsdl a besoin de pulse et quand je verifie je vois bien que media-libs/libsdl est compile sans pulseaudio

```

shibusen ayame # emerge media-libs/libsdl 

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r4  USE="X alsa audio joystick opengl video xv -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss (-ps3) -pulseaudio -static-libs (-svga) -tslib -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

pour information j utilise xfce4 comme bureau

alsa-mixer utilise bien pulse:

```
Carte: PulseAudio  

Puce: PulseAudio
```

du coup je suis bloqué

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu aussi nettoyé les packages : 

```
emerge --deep --ask --depclean
```

 ?

EDIT: as-tu vraiment besoin de alsa-plugins ? C'est un ebuild assez modulaire, regarde ce qui a été installé : 

```
emerge -pv alsa-plugins
```

Idem pour SDL.

----------

## ayame99

 *Quote:*   

> as-tu aussi nettoyé les packages : 

 

oui j avais essayé 

```
>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   872

Packages in world:    118

Packages in system:   44

Required packages:    872

Number removed:       0

```

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: as-tu vraiment besoin de alsa-plugins ? C'est un ebuild assez modulaire, regarde ce qui a été installé : 

 

il me semble que alsa-plugins est une dépendance de pulseaudio (je dit peut être une connerie )

par contre c est bizarre hier j ai fini la mise a jour complète via 

```
 emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y world
```

(bien sur avec le reste des commandes --depclean et revdep-rebuid)

Ce que j ai du mal à comprendre c'est qu en principe il aurait du voir la variable  -pulseaudio dans le make.conf

je viens de relancer la commande sans avoir mis  jour la liste des ebuilds 

```

shibusen ayame # emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y world

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

jusque là rien de bizarre mais je viens d essayer 

```
emerge alsa-plugins
```

(pas besoin de rajouter -pv dans mon cas EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose")

et la 

```

shibusen ayame # emerge alsa-plugins

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27  USE="-debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -pulseaudio* -speex" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-plugins/alsa-plugins:0

  (media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-plugins/alsa-plugins[pulseaudio] required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-2.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

```

je vois qu il remarque bien le fait que je ne veus pas pulse (-pulseaudio*)

mais y a un problème visiblement (ebuild scheduled for merge) visiblement portage a pas tous "emergé"

```

shibusen ayame # emerge alsa-plugins --newuse --update

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * media-plugins/alsa-plugins

Would you like to add these packages to your world favorites? [Yes/No] n

```

 *Quote:*   

> Idem pour SDL.

 

sdl oui j en ai besoin c est une dépendance de plusieurs paquets que j utilise (ames-emulation/dosbox-0.74 requires media-libs/libsdl ; games-strategy/wesnoth-1.10. requires >=media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7:07 ; media-video/vlc-2.0.7 requires >=media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8 et bien d autre)

----------

## xaviermiller

essaie de désinstaller explicitement pulseaudio, au cas où il serait dans ton fichier world:

```
emerge -C pulseaudio
```

puis

```
emerge -av @preserved-rebuild
```

----------

## ayame99

 *Quote:*   

> essaie de désinstaller explicitement pulseaudio, au cas où il serait dans ton fichier world:

 

J y avais pensé il n y était pas dans le fichier world mais en utilisant 

```
emerge -C pulseaudio
```

et 

```
emerge -av @preserved-rebuild
```

c est résolu , merci pour le coup de main

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien  :Wink: 

----------

